# símbolo " # "



## Zizobal

Alo Pessoal!

Gostaria de saber o nome do símbolo *#* nos idiomas: Português, Espanhol e Inglês.
Antecipadamente grato
Zizobal


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo aos fóruns, Zizobal!

Cerquilha, jogo da velha. Veja aqui.
*Number sign* ,*hash*.  - inglês
Fico devendo no espanhol.


----------



## Tomby

Bem-vindo, Zizobal! 
Este símbolo (#) em espanhol é chamado "*almohadilla*" (literalmente, "almofadinha"). 
Visite estes links dos nossos fóruns: um e dois. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## brusr

Vanda, até onde sei, o nome desse simbolo não é "jogo da velha", mas, sim, sustenido.T+...


----------



## Vanda

Informalmente também conhecido como jogo da velha.

Você abriu o link que coloquei? 
*



cardinal, tralha, grade, sustenido ou popularmente "jogo-da-velha" ou "cerquinha" é o um sinal conhecido universalmente
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Alentugano

Por aqui, a designação mais comum é cardinal.


----------



## Karoly

aqui en Chile, en un vocabulario informal se le llama "gato". Sinceramente no se como es formalmente pues todos lo llaman gato 





beijos/besos


----------



## Mate

En la Argentina se lo conoce como numeral.


----------



## Mé_

em Portugal é mais conhecido como "cardinal".
Abraços


----------



## Cacorc

Oi pessoal!

Uma perguntinha: também pode ser "quadrado" em português?

Muito obrigado!


----------



## gato radioso

En español es almohadilla,* pero...* no se usa como abreviatura de "número". Si quieres abreviar esta palabra, usas "nº".
Realmente, hasta que no aparecieron los teléfonos de tecla, aquí nadie sabía ni se ocupaba de este símbolo.


----------



## frajolão

Con frecuencia  se utiliza el palabro *Hashtag *del inglés _hash_,almohadilla o numeral y _tag_, etiqueta. 
la RAE recoge en su última edicción
*Almohadilla* Telec Símbolo (#), parecido al sostenido, utilizado en telecomunicaciones.
* Numeral *  m. Arg. y Ur. almohadilla (‖ símbolo utilizado en telecomunicaciones)
 Yo le sigo llamando *jogo da velha*,  primer nombre que aprendí en Brasil en el siglo pasado
Saludos


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Cacorc said:


> Oi pessoal!
> 
> Uma perguntinha: também pode ser "quadrado" em português?
> 
> Muito obrigado!


En Brasil al menos nunca vi que le dijeran así. Es 'jogo da velha' y listo.


----------

